# Anche perché



## cianoz

Qualcuno sa dirmi la traduzione di "anche perché..."
Grazie


----------



## Saoul

Ciao Cianoz,

benvenuto. 

Credo che ti convenga contestualizzare "anche perchè" in modo che il nostro aiuto possa essere più corretto.

Grazie.
Saoul
Moderatore


----------



## underhouse

"Also because" ma ci dovresti dare tutta la frase.
Benvenuto.


----------



## GavinW

Hi Cianoz and welcome to the wonderful world of WR....

"Also because". But if you supply more context, we can be surer that that is the best translation. Sometimes it can be better to say something like: "and another reason for this is that..."
;-)


----------



## Gwennhadu

Ciao!
Se fornisci uan frase completa é meglio, si puó tradurre variamente, dipendendo dal tipo di frase


----------



## cianoz

Grazie a tutti, comunque "anche perché" mi sembra una frase che cambia di poco il significato a seconda del contesto.
Nel mio caso comunque la frase potrebbe essere "anche perché vorrei sapere altre cose da te"


----------



## Saoul

Beh, come dall'esempio di Gavin, in realtà ci possono essere varie sfumature da tenere in considerazione. Nel caso del tuo esempio mi sembra che "also because" possa andare bene.


----------



## Einstein

I'd like to revive this thread because I'm not satisfied with the translation "also because". In English "also because" makes sense only if we have already given another reason: "I'm not going out because I'm tired and also because it's raining".

In Italian it's used as follows: "Oggi non esco, anche perché piove"; this means there are other reasons too, this is not the only one.
It makes no sense in English to say "I'm not going out today, also because it's raining".
I can think of "... because it's raining among other things", but it sounds a bit long. Any suggestions, also D) for other situations?


----------



## licinio

_Anche perché _is often used in Italian as a set phrase, also when you don't have other reasons to add. People sometimes even start their sentences with this phrase, which shows they are giving their only reason and all the others they think they are adding it to, are only in the back of their heads.
Maybe _also because _can be used when we really mean what we say. Also _what with ... and... _can be a useful phrase.


----------



## effeundici

I reopen this thread because, in my opinion, an Italian can't talk without an effective translation of his beloved _anche perché._

_Non verrò da te, *anche perché* non mi hai mai invitato_
_Non sei stato promosso, *anche perché* non è che ti sia impegnato molto_

In my opinion this idiom conveys the following: _ci sono diversi motivi, sicuramente comunque non devi assolutamente sottovalutare il fatto che..._

Potremmo provare ad usare *last but not least *? (Lo so, non funziona, ma non mi viene di meglio)


----------



## Einstein

I'm still not sure about the translation (I don't think "last but not least" works), but psychologically it may be that the single reason given might not seem sufficient to justify the decision.

*Oggi non esco, anche perché piove (sì, l'ombrello ce l'ho, ma non è l'unico motivo).*
Is that a correct interpretation?


----------



## effeundici

Io direi che la pioggia è il motivo principale ma non l'unico; e probabilmente la persona non uscirebbe anche se non piovesse.



Einstein said:


> I'm still not sure about the translation (I don't think "last but not least" works), but psychologically it may be that the single reason given might not seem sufficient to justify the decision.
> 
> *Oggi non esco, anche perché piove (sì, l'ombrello ce l'ho, ma non è l'unico motivo).*
> Is that a correct interpretation?


----------



## fabiog_1981

Mi sembra di aver letto una volta "partially because"

I'm not going out today, partially because it's raining.
_Natives_, vi suona male?


----------



## Einstein

fabiog_1981 said:


> Mi sembra di aver letto una volta "partially because"
> 
> I'm not going out today, partially because it's raining.
> _Natives_, vi suona male?


With "partly" rather than "partially" it would not be incorrect, but anyway I don't think anybody would say this in a normal conversation.
You could say "partly because" if you intended to give the other reason(s).


----------



## brian

I hadn't seen this thread until today, but inspired by this thread, I'd like to offer my own suggestions for _anche perché_:

- *especially because* (although this does admittedly have a slightly different meaning/emphasis)
- _*one reason being*_ (basically gives the correct sense, but like some of the other suggestions, it's simply not as common or natural in English as _anche perché _is in Italian).

I've always thought that it simply boiled down to a sort of difference in thought between Italian speakers and English speakers. _Anche perché_ conveys a certain *feeling* that I believe English speakers generally don't convey, or at least not as frequently.

Like I wrote in the other thread, when I was living in Italy, using _anche perché_ a lot, I found myself saying things like _especially because_ in English to a much greater degree (because of Italian interference). Normally we don't express that.


----------



## You little ripper!

> Like I wrote in the other thread, when I was living in Italy, using _anche perché_ a lot, I found myself saying things like _especially because_ in English to a much greater degree (because of Italian interference). Normally we don't express that.


But we do say ".....mainly because......".

_I'm not going out today, mainly because it's raining._


----------



## brian

Yeah, good one  ... again, slightly different from _anche perché_, but it boils down to the fact that the specific meaning of _anche perché_ is really not often expressed in English.


----------



## randomfuoco

Charles Costante said:


> But we do say ".....mainly because......".
> 
> _I'm not going out today, mainly because it's raining._





> I'm not going out today, partially because it's raining.



Voglio distinguere tra questi due tentativi. 

Riguardo al nostro esempio con la pioggia, se dici "anche perche' piove" indica che la pioggia e' la ragione principale o e' secondaria?


----------



## rrose17

Well then how about _among other things_ which is an often used expression that perhaps conveys the same meaning without prioritizing anything? Then again another thing just came to mind. Something, some people close to me, used quite often is to start a sentence with "It's also that..." which again implies that there are other things going on in their head but they're about to tell you one of them.


----------



## You little ripper!

Hoepli translates it with 'not least because', which is probably what F11 was trying to get at in Post 10.

*ànche*
_*non posso dirtelo, anche perché lo diresti al tuo collega* I can’t tell you, not least because you would tell your colleague_

'Not least because' is used to emphasize something particularly important. 'One of the main/primary reasons being' is another way of saying the same thing.

_Non verrò da te, anche perché__ non mi hai mai invitato!_
_I'm not coming over, not least because__ you've never invited me!
_ _
Non sei stato promosso, anche perché non è che ti sia impegnato molto!_
_You haven't been promoted, not least because__ you haven't really committed yourself!_

_Oggi non esco, anche perché piove_.
_I'm not going out today, not least because__ it's raining._


----------



## brian

Yeah, _anche perché _is good, but once again (and maybe it's an AE/Brian thing), it's just not as common/natural for me as _anche perché_.

What I mean is, I don't want Italians to get the impression that they should go around saying _not least because_ all the time because really, its frequency compared to _anche perché_ is quite low.

It should also be noted that _anche perché_ is just one of a number of phrases using this particular meaning of _anche_ (though in my experience it's the most common one).

I'm not sure if anyone else saw this, but licinio in post #*9* above said:



			
				licinio said:
			
		

> _Anche perché _is often used in Italian as a set phrase, also when you don't have other reasons to add.



To me, this is an odd use of the word _also_ in English, and I'm quite sure that what he meant to say was *anche*_ quando..._

Basically, _anche_ is used to mean "one reason/situation/possibility/whatever (among multiple) being..." but the fact is that I just don't think we express this in English very often.

In other words, we can find great translations that render the meaning, but if they are used with the same frequency and freedom as _anche perché_, they are going to sound unnatural.

That's why I think _especially because_ is the best choice--and indeed I would use it for all the examples above!--because it's probably the most common (at least for me) among all the translations suggested thus far and it renders the meaning quite well (even if not perfectly).


----------



## You little ripper!

brian8733 said:


> What I mean is, I don't want Italians to get the impression that they should go around saying _not least because_ all the time because really, its frequency compared to _anche perché_ is quite low.
> 
> In other words, we can find great translations that render the meaning, but if they are used with the same frequency and freedom as _anche perché_, they are going to sound unnatural.


Brian, 'one of the main/primary reasons being', which I suggested in my last post as a synonym for 'not least because' is very common in English.


----------



## Einstein

I think Charles' "mainly because" is the best one suggested so far.

I'm just thinking that there's also a question of mentality; English speakers might not consider it so necessary to specify that there's more than one reason!

However, as licinio says,


> Originally Posted by *licinio*
> _Anche perché _is often used in Italian as a set phrase, also when you don't have other reasons to add.


so the "anche" could just be a filler.

By the way, better "even when" than "also when" (but "even because" wouldn't work!).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

brian8733 said:


> - _*one reason being*_ (basically gives the correct sense, but like some of the other suggestions, it's simply not as common or natural in English as _anche perché _is in Italian).



Would you ever say "one *more* reason being" ?
That's what _anche perchè_ means to me: for several reasons (which I may or may not mention or have mentioned) and for this other reason.


----------



## You little ripper!

Paulfromitaly said:


> Would you ever say "one *more* reason being" ?
> That's what _anche perchè_ means to me: for several reasons (which I may or may not mention or have mentioned) and for this other reason.


 It would sound silly in English  unless we had already mentioned another reason.


----------



## brian

Einstein said:
			
		

> I think Charles' "mainly because" is the best one suggested so far.


Yeah, _mainly because_ and _especially because_ are my favorites, even though they're still slightly different.

Charles, _one of the main (primary) reasons being (is) because_ is certainly common, but it's a mouthful and not used with the same freedom or flexibility as _anche perché_.

I think we're really just going to have to be content with the fact that it boils down to a difference in languages/speakers. There are simply some things that certain languages/speakers express that others don't. Like Einstein said, it's a question of mentality. It also has a lot to do with what you're _used_ to saying.

As I mentioned above, I started saying things like _especially because_ and _mainly because_ in English with greater frequency because of Italian interference -- my brain was still working Italian-ly, even though most native English speakers never feel the need to express the idea of _anche perché_.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Charles Costante said:


> Not unless we had mentioned another reason previously. It would sound silly in English.


Right..I guess it boils down to the fact we don't feel the need to be always so logic (well, I do..) so the fact we drop a hint about something we haven't previously mentioned sounds ok.


----------



## You little ripper!

brian8733 said:


> Charles, _one of the main (primary) reasons being (is) because_ is certainly common, but it's a mouthful and not used with the same freedom or flexibility as _anche perché_.


I know it's a mouthful but the only reason I suggested it is because it's a more common way of saying 'not least because' which is how the dictionary translates 'anche perché. 'Mainly/especially because' definitely sound more natural, but it's telling the listener that it is the *principal *reason why........... as opposed to *one* of the principal reasons why ..............., which is what 'not least because' means.


----------



## Einstein

A pedantic aside here: everyone's saying "the reason is because...", but at school I was taught that this was a repetition and you should say "the reason is that...".
I see the logic of this; also in Italian we don't say "il motivo è perché..." but "il motivo è che...". Does anybody agree?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Einstein said:


> ..in Italian we don't say "il motivo è perché..." but "il motivo è che...".


Definitely


----------



## brian

Einstein said:


> A pedantic aside here: everyone's saying "the reason is because...", but at school I was taught that this was a repetition and you should say "the reason is that...".
> I see the logic of this; also in Italian we don't say "il motivo è perché..." but "il motivo è che...". Does anybody agree?



Yes, you "should" say (or at least write) either _The reason is that... _or _It is because..._, but not both together. However, _The reason is because..._ is very common in colloquial speech--I use it all the time and probably will never stop using it. 

But you can't always compare languages to see what's correct and what's not.

In English we can say either _The reason why I..._ or _The reason that I..._ or even _The reason I..._ --although some grammarians may condemn one or the other for whatever reason.

In Italian it's _Il motivo per cui..._ and not _Il motivo perché..._ and yet in German it's (literally) _The reason why..._ and not _The reason that/for which..._


----------



## Einstein

Brian, you're slightly confusing two forms. _The reason *why* I..._ is different from what we're discussing and is perfectly correct. Here we're discussing _The reason *is*..._
We can put the two together in the same sentence:

_I don't fly because I'm afraid of heights_ becomes:
_The reason *why* I don't fly is *that* I'm afraid of heights._

I too am capable of saying _The reason is because...,_ but when I'm writing I avoid it, especially on the forum as I don't want to miseducate the non-natives!



> But you can't always compare languages to see what's correct and what's not.


Analogies don't prove anything, certainly, but where the rule does hold in both languages the comparison a useful illustration.


----------



## brian

I wasn't confusing the two. I just wanted to point out (using _the reason why/that_) that you say something one way in Italian, another way in German, and either way in English*--simply to show that, yes, comparisons of constructions across languages can be helpful, but like you said, they don't really "prove" anything.

*if you agree that _motivo per cui _and _reason that_ (instead of _for which_) are basically the same.


----------



## Einstein

brian8733 said:


> ...if you agree that _motivo per cui _and _reason that_ (instead of _for which_) are basically the same.


I don't! The translation of _il motivo per cui_ is _the_ _reason why_.

Il motivo *per cui* l'ho fatto è *che*...
The reason *why* I did it is *that*...

PS No, I'm thinking that we do say _The reason I did it_ and this can become _The reason that I did it._ This then becomes confusing if we follow it with _is that..._ So that's one of the reasons why people say _The reason is because..._


----------



## GavinW

brian8733 said:


> Yeah, _mainly because_ and _especially because_ are my favorites, even though they're still slightly different.


 
That's a shame (!), because my clear favorite is your other suggestion: "one reason being". For me, it gets it most times. Certainly more times than "mainly" etc (ie referring to a "principle" reason).


----------



## You little ripper!

Einstein said:


> A pedantic aside here: everyone's saying "the reason is because...", but at school I was taught that this was a repetition and you should say "the reason is that...".
> I see the logic of this; also in Italian we don't say "il motivo è perché..." but "il motivo è che...". Does anybody agree?


I have no idea why I even put 'because' in the synonym I suggested as a substitute for 'not least because', because I wouldn't normally use it. It's probably also why it's a bit of a mouthful, Brian. I wouldn't even subtitute it with 'that'. 

_I'm not coming over, one of the main reasons being (that)__ you've never invited me!_
_You haven't been promoted, one of the main reasons being (that)__ you haven't really committed yourself!_
_I'm not going out today, one of the main reasons being (that)__ it's raining._

There are some conflicting opinions  here  on the use of 'the reason is because'.


----------



## tomzenith

Sorry to carry this on probably past the point where it's useful - but whenever I've heard _anche perche'_ I've translated it in my head as something like 'if only because' or 'if just for' or 'apart from anything else', if you see what I mean. It kind of seemed to me that the sense of _anche perche'_ isn't necessarily that it's the main reason, just that it's a reason that stands on its own. Am I way off..?

_I'm not going out today, apart from anything else it's chucking it down.
I think he's alright, if only because he's never done anything bad to me.
One day I'm going to go to Italy, if only for the ice cream.

_Would these translate differently in Italian?


----------



## Einstein

tomzenith said:


> Sorry to carry this on probably past the point where it's useful - but whenever I've heard _anche perche'_ I've translated it in my head as something like 'if only because' or 'if just for' or 'apart from anything else', if you see what I mean. It kind of seemed to me that the sense of _anche perche'_ isn't necessarily that it's the main reason, just that it's a reason that stands on its own. Am I way off..?
> 
> _I'm not going out today, apart from anything else it's chucking it down._
> _I think he's alright, if only because he's never done anything bad to me._
> _One day I'm going to go to Italy, if only for the ice cream._
> 
> Would these translate differently in Italian?


These are not bad at all! Our main difficulty has been in finding a universal translation, but you're probably right that in English we have specific phrases for the various cases.


----------



## effeundici

"Yeah, _mainly because_ and _especially because_ are my favorites, *even though* they're still slightly different"

"Si, _mainly because e especially because _sono le mie favorite,*anche se* sono un po' differenti"

In my opinion this sentence by Brian contains the solution to the problem. 

In *Anche se *and *anche perché *, _anche _works the same way. So you, english speakers, should try to modify _because _exactly the same way as _even _modifies _though._


----------



## tomzenith

effeundici said:


> So you, english speakers, should try to modify _because _exactly the same way as _even _modifies _though._



I think that's easier said than done!


----------



## Histonium

I have just learned that I have been mistranslating "anche perché" since I started learning English. I would have translated this with "also why" and I have surely done this mistake several times; in all honesty, nobody has corrected me so far.

"Credo che trovare un buon lavoro in questo periodo sia difficile, anche perché siamo/l'economia è in fase di recessione"
I would have translated this:
"I think that it's difficult to find a well paid job now, also why we are in recession/the downturn bites"

Could you anyone help me to correct this sentences?


----------



## Einstein

Histonium said:


> I have just learned that I have been mistranslating "anche perché" since I started learning English. I would have translated this with "also why" and I have *certainly made* this mistakes several times; in all honesty, nobody has corrected me so far.


You main problem is the translation of *perché*. We use *why* for the question (direct or indirect), *because* for the answer:
- *Why* are you running? (Indirect: tell me *why* you're running).
- *Because* I'm late.

For "anche perché" I suggest you read the suggestions in the thread.


----------



## Histonium

Einstein said:


> You main problem is the translation of *perché*. We use *why* for the question (direct or indirect), *because* for the answer:
> - *Why* are you running? (Indirect: tell me *why* you're running).
> - *Because* I'm late.
> 
> For "anche perché" I suggest you read the suggestions in the thread.



Hi Einstein,
I knew and I know that rule, but I don't know why I used to mistake it all the time.
Sometimes, we (adult) Italians keep using the same structure in translating sentences into other languages.
To translate "anche perché", I will use "not least because" (or something else) from now on.
Thank you very much


----------



## armour65

Hi all,

Sorry for bringing up an old thread, but I wanted to just clarify the  distinction between "anche perche' " and "tra l'altro". Would there be a  significant difference between saying:

- Credo che trovare un lavoro in questo periodo sia difficile, anche  perche' l'economia e` in fase di recessione.

- Credo che trovare un lavoro in questo periodo sia difficile perche',  tra l'altro, l'economia e` in fase di recessione.


----------



## Siberia

Well, in the second you are saying that there are also other things happening to the economy.


----------



## armour65

So "anche perche' " is general and refers to other things (ie. there are few companies in the area, jobs are being outsourced), in addition to the recession

While "Tra l'altro" refers to the fact that the in addition to the recession, high unemployment and increasing numbers of banks going bankrupt makes finding a job more difficult?


----------



## Girl2010

Io direi: "Furthermore, ....."


----------



## Little Jimmy

Hello,

Yep, I am another person who would like to re-open this thread. Here is an an example of why '_also because_' does not always convey the correct meaning of '_anche perche_'.

_'La sua arte, grafica sperimentale, punta sul linguaggio polisemantico del colore. _
_Anche perché il suo percorso è partito dall’animazione per l’infanzia'._

In this case to translate the '_anche perche_' as '_also because_' would indicate that another reason had already been given.

In this case it could I believe be translated as 'Not least because/The main reason being/One reason being/Partly because/In part because', etc etc.

If this had been translated as 'also because' it would have left the reader asking the question 'also because of what?'. What other reasons are there?

I believe that the Italian is conveying that this is the principal reason and 'also because' does not convey that.

Comments welcome 

Little Jim


----------



## Pat (√2)

Little Jimmy said:


> 'Not least because/The main reason being/One reason being/Partly because/In part because', etc etc.
> I believe that the Italian is conveying that this is the principal reason.



Ciao 

Non direi il motivo principale (sarebbe stato "soprattutto/principalmente/ecc. perché..."), ma uno dei motivi.


----------



## Little Jimmy

Hi,

In that case, would 'one reason being', be the best fit?

Kind regards

Jim


----------



## GavinW

Good point, LJ. Or, to be more specific: I like your suggested translations, especially "One reason being..." (also "Another reason for this is that....", and variants). But I don't think the need for these solutions, rather than "Also because", is based on reasons of syntax and the clarity of the logic (nexus).


----------



## turkjey5

Paulfromitaly said:


> Right..I guess it boils down to the fact we don't feel the need to be always so logic (well, I do..) so the fact we drop a hint about something we haven't previously mentioned sounds ok.


...to always be so logical...
a very good point!


----------



## Nico2

Reopening this thread as this is a new phrase for me. Having read through this discussion, I agree that *especially because* and *mainly because*, depending on context, are decent options.

However, I propose: *considering that*.
And the 'that' is optional.

I think this could really be a very good option, if we look at the examples given. If I were translating the following sentences, I think I would be very likely to use *considering that *where *anche perche* appears.

La sua arte, grafica sperimentale, punta sul linguaggio polisemantico del colore.
Anche perché il suo percorso è partito dall’animazione per l’infanzia'. =considering that his route/course/etc.

Credo che trovare un buon lavoro in questo periodo sia difficile, anche perché siamo/l'economia è in fase di recessione =considering that we're in a recession

Oggi non esco, anche perché piove. =considering that it's raining


----------



## chipulukusu

rrose17 said:


> Well then how about _among other things_ which is an often used expression that perhaps conveys the same meaning without prioritizing anything? Then again another thing just came to mind. Something, some people close to me, used quite often is to start a sentence with "It's also that..." which again implies that there are other things going on in their head but they're about to tell you one of them.



Hi Rrose. Being Italian I use _a lot_ starting an English spoken sentence with _it's also that_, especially, but not only, when I'm arguing with someone else. I've always been thinking that I use _it's also that_ in the same way as I use _anche perché_ in Italian, so I think this is the best available translation as now for the way we use _anche perché.

_But sometimes we use _anche perché_ outside any cause-effect relationship. In this case we simply mean "_by the way"_ in a casual, laid back context and "_let me also say that" that_ in a more confrontational context.


----------



## MR1492

chipulukusu,

In the case above, _anche perché_ would be known as "a speech filler."  It is a fixed phrase often used to get a sentence started.  We English speakers have a lot of them as well.

You know, ....
Well, ...
It's like ....

I suppose that the use of _allora_ and _anche perché_ in Italian is similar to those above.

Phil


----------



## Odysseus54

I would not quite call it a filler, maybe a softener.

1) "Oggi non me ne va di uscire anche perche' ho un po' di mal di testa"

2) "Oggi non esco perche' ho un gran mal di testa"

In (1) what I am saying is that 'among other things' I have a bit of a headache.

In (2) I am establishing a clear cause/effect relation, with no other reasons implied.


I realize I am not offering a translation, _anche perche'_ e' la fine della giornata e i neuroni hanno bisogno di nutrimento


----------



## GavinW

Histonium said:


> ...in all honesty, nobody has corrected me so far. Then you have a problem! People are obviously being too nice...! ;-)
> 
> Could you anyone ["you" or "anyone": not both!] help me to correct this sentences => sentence (singular)?



I think (that) it's difficult/hard to find a well-paid (or "good"/"decent") job these days/right now, also because there's a recession/there's a recession on.

I'm glad you posted this sentence. It triggered a new idea in my mind. Recent posts have tried to argue for a "delexicalised" interpretation of "anche perchè" (ie some people argue that the phrase can sometimes lose some of its literal or apparent meaning, and that it is sometimes used loosely, idiomatically etc). Here, I used the "classic" translation: "also because". "Also because" it works! ;-)
But here a "looser" translation also works, and in fact it could be said that it is more accurate. Try this:

I think it's hard to find a decent job these days; _for one thing_(,) there's a recession on.

I don't think anybody's suggested "for one thing" yet. It's similar to other suggestions that have been made (eg "among(st) other things"; "one reason being" etc), but I think it's both more accurate and more natural in certain situations.


----------



## Odysseus54

Gavin, wouldn't "for one thing" translate more closely "tanto per cominciare" ?


In the sentence you are translating, I would probably stick to 'also because'.

That 'also' is not really delexicalized, it just implies 'other' circumstances that are not mentioned.  I think that use of 'also' is common both in Italian and in English.

For instance : "Guarda, preferisco rimanere a casa - ho anche un gran mal di testa" ( I really don't want to have dinner with aunt Rachel - but I am not saying it, you already know it )

Maybe we are making it more complicated than it is.


----------



## chipulukusu

MR1492 said:


> chipulukusu,
> In the case above, _anche perché_ would be known as "a speech filler." It is a fixed phrase often used to get a sentence started. We English speakers have a lot of them as well.
> You know, ....
> Well, ...
> It's like ....
> I suppose that the use of _allora_ and _anche perché_ in Italian is similar to those above.
> Phil



Correct Phil! I was exactly talking about _anche perche` _as a _speech filler. _And I need to apologise, because I derailed from the path of the thread. I just picked up one of Rrose-s old post thinking that it was a current one...


----------



## MR1492

Reading the other posts, I think _anche perch_é, like the English "speech fillers", serves (as we say) double duty.  That is, it has a real direct translation of the words with meaning (per Gavin's post #57) and it sometimes has no true meaning and is a speech filler of a sort.  The difficulty for me is that I don't have the cultural context to know when it has meaning or when it is just a "throwaway" phrase!  But, well, hey, that is just the joy of language, you know!

Phil


----------



## Nico2

Yes, I agree that "for one thing" is a very good option in some contexts. It has just come to me myself and I think it's often a very good way to translate _anche perchè_.

No one has commented on my earlier proposed "considering (that)" but the more I've thought about it the more I stand by this as well!


----------



## chipulukusu

Nico2 said:


> No one has commented on my earlier proposed "considering (that)" but the more I've thought about it the more I stand by this as well!



Hi Nico, to my non English ears "_also considering (that)" _could maybe stick more to the original, what do you think?

In the meantine _"anche perché" _has become a catch phrase of an Italian stand-up comedian when making fun of an admittedly "colourful"  Italian politician:
_
Anche perché [with strong regional accent].... this and that

Anche perché.... bla bla bla _

The effect is absolutely comical, believe me, and this stresses out how much this is a worn-out expression in Italian.

I wonder if we may think at an expression with the same comical potential in English, but I'm probably asking to much...


----------



## Nico2

"Also considering that" doesn't work because it is unidiomatic. In general no one says that, at least not as a fixed expression. There are many uses of "anche perche," as we've seen, and even though every Italian speaker I've spoken to about this (and as is evident from this forum) seems quite attached to keeping the sense of "also"  I am not convinced that it always expresses that "also" (i.e., one possibility out of several) sense. Or at least, we have to accept the loss of nuance to get a suitable translation in English.


----------



## chipulukusu

Nico2 said:


> "Also considering that" doesn't work because it is unidiomatic.



Thank you Nico this is exactly what I needed to know... idiomaticity or lack of are sadly out of my grasp, not being a native


----------



## Einstein

I give my vote to "for one thing". 
"Considering that" is rather formal, but acceptable; the main problem is that the addition of "also", as in the case of "also because", makes no sense if we haven't already mentioned another cause.

"I stayed at home because it was raining and also because there was a good film on TV". *OK*
"I stayed at home, also because there was a good film on TV". *Sounds odd*.

This is not resolved by saying "considering that" instead of "because".


----------

